# Windows



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got my first Jig Stone molds and plans. I am would like to use windows and doors in my buildings. can anyone recomend ready made ones for out door use? 
Nick Jr


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Jig Stone made molds for doors & windows too.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Jig Stones does make molds for doors and windows. As I said, I am looking for ready made ones. Nick Jr


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well grandt line makes 1:24 windows and doors, and other architectural details-corbels, pillasters, etc., in a large variety of designs-these are grey plastic and are about as heavy as a typcial styrene model kit-ie thin but not flimsy 

i have used them on several scratch built buildings and they work well and look great


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

http://www.grandtline.com/index.html 
and... 
http://www.coloradomodel.com/default.htm


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, thank you very much EXACTLY what I am looking for. 
Richard, thank you for the links and Colorado opens up a new area to look for buildings. Nick Jr


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

One more option: 
Schomberg 

Look down the left menu under Large Scale then Detail Items


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Yet another: 
http://www.rrstoneworks.com/windows.htm


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Bruce I will add these locations for more places to look for the parts I need. 
Thank you very much for your input. Nick Jr


----------

